# Milan fuori dall'Europa ma senza accordo. Sentenza oggi o domani.



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.

*Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.

Quindi cosa accadrà? Tutto si dovrà svolgere tra la Camera investigativa, Tas e Milan. Non con l'Uefa. Quindi, o rinuncia al ricorso al Tas o definizione consensuale. Nel caso in cui si dovesse arrivare ad un accordo per il pareggio di bilancio al 2022 (e non 2021) il TAS dovrebbe limitarsi a ratificare la cosa. Per sanzionare il 2015-2018 la camera giudicante potrebbe optare per l'esclusione dalle coppe. Ma si potrebbe arrivare anche ad una unificazione dei procedimenti: quindi pena anticipata (Milan fuori dall'EL) e ritorno nei paletti normali del FPF. Caso complicato e fine forse vicina.

*La Gazzetta dello Sport *in edicola: la situazione attuale, con due decisioni che devono ancora arrivare, non piace a nessuno. Non piace al Milan che sa che i conti non saranno mai a posto per il 2021, quindi si teme il peggio. E non piace nemmeno alla Uefa per l'incertezza sulle coppe. Dall'ambiente Milan filtra che il club rossonero sarebbe in trattativa con la Uefa ma è fuori dalle regole che ci è in attesa di giudizio possa trattare con chi lo giudicherà. Ma la Uefa fa capire che la strada non è percorribile. Secondo un'altra versione il Milan starebbe negoziando con la commissione inquirente, che però ha già negato l'accordo. Sarebbe più accettabile, giuridicamente, un altro scenario: il Milan va al TAS e ritira il ricorso verso la prima sentenza, torna in Uefa, ammette di aver sbagliato a fare il primo ricorso accetta la sanzione, specifica che il deficit è stato creato dai cinesi e chiede una mano chiedendo di unificare le due procedure. Scenario tre, il più probabile: la Uefa ci ripensa e senza aspettare il TAS emette la sentenza. Altrimenti si rischia che il TAS ad ottobre emetta la sentenza e dica che il Milan doveva essere squalificato. Elliott sarebbe anche d'accordo con la squalifica ma vorrebbe un anno in più per il break even.

*Repubblica*: il legali del Milan ieri hanno presentato in Svizzera il settlement non agreement, ovvero un patteggiamento irrituale. La Uefa puntualizza che in questa fase una decisione può essere presa solamente da CFCB, Milan e TAS. L'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe sarebbe una decisione del CFCB e non la rinuncia da parte del Milan. Previsione: anno senza coppe, multa 5 10 mln in su, più eventuale limitazione rosa per edizioni future. L'obiettivo del Milan è spostare il break even al 2022 e cumulare i due dossier. Se arrivasse un accordo tra Milan e Uefa il TAS dovrebbe solo ratificarlo. L'alto nodo cruciale è il bilancio: si rischia un passivo di 110 mln.

*Il Giornale e La Stampa* parlano di accordo vicino tra il Milan e la Uefa. Niente Europa League ma un anno in più per il break even.

*Sky: la sentenza dovrebbe arrivare oggi dal TAS (se verrà trovato un accordo sull'Europa League in cambio di un anno in più per il break even) con la Uefa che darà il proprio giudizio finale sulla vicenda*


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> Quindi cosa accadrà? Tutto si dovrà svolgere tra la Camera investigativa, Tas e Milan. Non con l'Uefa. Quindi, o rinuncia al ricorso al Tas o definizione consensuale. Nel caso in cui si dovesse arrivare ad un accordo per il pareggio di bilancio al 2022 (e non 2021) il TAS dovrebbe limitarsi a ratificare la cosa. Per sanzionare il 2015-2018 la camera giudicante potrebbe optare per l'esclusione dalle coppe. Ma si potrebbe arrivare anche ad una unificazione dei procedimenti: quindi pena anticipata (Milan fuori dall'EL) e ritorno nei paletti normali del FPF. Caso complicato e fine forse vicina.



L'Uefa non aveva detto che avrebbe atteso la pronuncia del TAS? Invece ora passeremo alla camera giudicante??

Inoltre come potrebbe la camera giudicante squalificarci dalle coppe se l'anno scorso tale sanzione è stata valutata dal TAS come sproporzionata? Per il fatto che è una recidiva?

Come ogni estate infinite domande e zero risposte.. Che [email protected]


----------



## Andre96 (19 Giugno 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> L'Uefa non aveva detto che avrebbe atteso la pronuncia del TAS? Invece ora passeremo alla camera giudicante??
> 
> Inoltre come potrebbe la camera giudicante squalificarci dalle coppe se l'anno scorso tale sanzione è stata valutata dal TAS come sproporzionata? Per il fatto che è una recidiva?
> 
> Come ogni estate infinite domande e zero risposte.. Che [email protected]



Ripropongo le medesime domande e ne faccio una che mi sta più a cuore.
Quando ricominceremo a tifare una squadra di calcio?


----------



## Kaketto (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> Quindi cosa accadrà? Tutto si dovrà svolgere tra la Camera investigativa, Tas e Milan. Non con l'Uefa. Quindi, o rinuncia al ricorso al Tas o definizione consensuale. Nel caso in cui si dovesse arrivare ad un accordo per il pareggio di bilancio al 2022 (e non 2021) il TAS dovrebbe limitarsi a ratificare la cosa. Per sanzionare il 2015-2018 la camera giudicante potrebbe optare per l'esclusione dalle coppe. Ma si potrebbe arrivare anche ad una unificazione dei procedimenti: quindi pena anticipata (Milan fuori dall'EL) e ritorno nei paletti normali del FPF. Caso complicato e fine forse vicina.




assolutamente non è cosi. è un accordo tra le parti. la faranno apparire come sanzione ma non lo è. giusto 10 giorni fa uefa decise di sospendere ogni movimento in attesa del tas.. e ora che fanno? ci estromettono? naturalemente agli occhi del mondo sportivo calcistico, la uefa, deve apprire brutta e cattiva. e il milan colpevole. provate ad immaginare solo il precedente che si puo creare con altre societa in caso di accordo cosi alla luce del sole.....
per me è accordo tra le parti. anzi dirò di piu. da come sembra, i monitoraggi dei bilanci ripartirebbero da stagione 19/20. quindi ci ritroveremmo fino al 30/06 in un periodo franco e potrebbe accadere il contrario di quello che immaginavo. e cioè si fa mercato entro il 30/06 e poi dal primo luglio si cede. magari donnarumma, in modo da registrare plusvalenza nell'anno contabile successivo.
vedremo.


----------



## overlord (19 Giugno 2019)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> assolutamente non è cosi. è un accordo tra le parti. la faranno apparire come sanzione ma non lo è. giusto 10 giorni fa uefa decise di sospendere ogni movimento in attesa del tas.. e ora che fanno? ci estromettono? naturalemente agli occhi del mondo sportivo calcistico, la uefa, deve apprire brutta e cattiva. e il milan colpevole. provate ad immaginare solo il precedente che si puo creare con altre societa in caso di accordo cosi alla luce del sole.....
> per me è accordo tra le parti. anzi dirò di piu. da come sembra, i monitoraggi dei bilanci ripartirebbero da stagione 19/20. quindi ci ritroveremmo fino al 30/06 in un periodo franco e potrebbe accadere il contrario di quello che immaginavo. e cioè si fa mercato entro il 30/06 e poi dal primo luglio si cede. magari donnarumma, in modo da registrare plusvalenza nell'anno contabile successivo.
> vedremo.



Anche secondo me è così. Non possono di certo andare a sbandierare in tv che nonostante le regole lo impediscano si è trovato un accordo. Come descrivi tu sarebbe lo scenario migliore per tutti, noi che ripartiamo da subito e la uefa che non sfigura e che potrà continuare a imporre le sue stupide regole.
Però l'anno in corso dubito venga escluso non essendo neanche mai stato preso in considerazione a bilancio ancora aperto.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> Quindi cosa accadrà? Tutto si dovrà svolgere tra la Camera investigativa, Tas e Milan. Non con l'Uefa. Quindi, o rinuncia al ricorso al Tas o definizione consensuale. Nel caso in cui si dovesse arrivare ad un accordo per il pareggio di bilancio al 2022 (e non 2021) il TAS dovrebbe limitarsi a ratificare la cosa. Per sanzionare il 2015-2018 la camera giudicante potrebbe optare per l'esclusione dalle coppe. Ma si potrebbe arrivare anche ad una unificazione dei procedimenti: quindi pena anticipata (Milan fuori dall'EL) e ritorno nei paletti normali del FPF. Caso complicato e fine forse vicina.



L' avevo scritto giusto ieri che sta roba era uno stro...zata colossale.

Infatti non esiste probabilmente. Era un accordo totalmente privo di senso e logica.

Verremo squalificati, e l' anno seguente avremo ancora problemi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' avevo scritto giusto ieri che sta roba era uno stro...zata colossale.
> 
> Infatti non esiste probabilmente. Era un accordo totalmente privo di senso e logica.
> 
> Verremo squalificati, e l' anno seguente avremo ancora problemi.



Ma se è la stessa UEFA che ha fatto un comunicato UFFICIALE dove ti dice di aspettare il TAS. 
Tutto il resto sono solo poesia giornalaia


----------



## LadyRoss (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' avevo scritto giusto ieri che sta roba era uno stro...zata colossale.
> 
> Infatti non esiste probabilmente. Era un accordo totalmente privo di senso e logica.
> 
> Verremo squalificati, e l' anno seguente avremo ancora problemi.




dimentichi che la UEFA una decina di giorni fa ha deciso di aspettare il TAS prima di prendere una decisione...
fanno retromarcia sulle loro decisioni? Fino a settembre di certo l'udienza al tas non è fissata.......

diventato pessimista in un colpo solo?


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola: la situazione attuale, con due decisioni che devono ancora arrivare, non piace a nessuno. Non piace al Milan che sa che i conti non saranno mai a posto per il 2021, quindi si teme il peggio. E non piace nemmeno alla Uefa per l'incertezza sulle coppe. Dall'ambiente Milan filtra che il club rossonero sarebbe in trattativa con la Uefa ma è fuori dalle regole che ci è in attesa di giudizio possa trattare con chi lo giudicherà. Ma la Uefa fa capire che la strada non è percorribile. Secondo un'altra versione il Milan starebbe negoziando con la commissione inquirente, che però ha già negato l'accordo. Sarebbe più accettabile, giuridicamente, un altro scenario: il Milan va al TAS e ritira il ricorso verso la prima sentenza, torna in Uefa, ammette di aver sbagliato a fare il primo ricorso accetta la sanzione, specifica che il deficit è stato creato dai cinesi e chiede una mano chiedendo di unificare le due procedure. Scenario tre, il più probabile: la Uefa ci ripensa e senza aspettare il TAS emette la sentenza. Altrimenti si rischia che il TAS ad ottobre emetta la sentenza e dica che il Milan doveva essere squalificato. Elliott sarebbe anche d'accordo con la squalifica ma vorrebbe un anno in più per il break even.*


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> dimentichi che la UEFA una decina di giorni fa ha deciso di aspettare il TAS prima di prendere una decisione...
> fanno retromarcia sulle loro decisioni? Fino a settembre di certo l'udienza al tas non è fissata.......
> 
> diventato pessimista in un colpo solo?



Mai stato ne pessimista ne ottimista, molto piu' semplice: siamo talmente disastrati che non c'è soluzione, ma solo tamponamenti.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se è la stessa UEFA che ha fatto un comunicato UFFICIALE dove ti dice di aspettare il TAS.
> Tutto il resto sono solo poesia giornalaia



Finirà in nulla, non vedo come il TAS possa dare ragione per l' eternità al Milan: che ci siano delle regole, sottoscritte e ripetutamente violate è palese.

O ci si inventa qualcosa, o non finirà bene secondo me.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

*Repubblica: il legali del Milan ieri hanno presentato in Svizzera il settlement non agreement, ovvero un patteggiamento irrituale. La Uefa puntualizza che in questa fase una decisione può essere presa solamente da CFCB, Milan e TAS. L'esclusione del Milan dalle coppe sarebbe una decisione del CFCB e non la rinuncia da parte del Milan. Previsione: anno senza coppe, multa 5 10 mln in su, più eventuale limitazione rosa per edizioni future. L'obiettivo del Milan è spostare il break even al 2022 e cumulare i due dossier. Se arrivasse un accordo tra Milan e Uefa il TAS dovrebbe solo ratificarlo. L'alto nodo cruciale è il bilancio: si rischia un passivo di 110 mln.*


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## Prealpi (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



Sinceramente passa anche la voglia di seguire il Milan, messa così non c'è futuro, a questo punto che si faccia saltare il banco


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2019)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ripropongo le medesime domande e ne faccio una che mi sta più a cuore.
> *Quando ricominceremo a tifare una squadra di calcio?*



Te lo dico io quando: quando i tifosi CAPIRANNO che abbiamo infranto le regole, abbiamo barato rispetto agli altri e quindi adesso ci aspetta di essere puniti e di ripartire con umiltà e impegno per tornare dove ci compete..

Ma siccome poi leggo lamentele continue, discorsi fuori logica sul continuare la via del spendi e spandi così prima o poi vinci ecco che saremo sempre in questa situazione grottesca...

Tu parli di tifare una squadra di calcio...ma spero non sotto intendi "una squadra che deve vincere"...perché sennò siamo sempre lì amici..

Lo sappiamo tutti a chi eravamo in mano..la verità è che sto club semplicemente essendo gestito da due vecchi farabutti e ormai slegati dalla realtà ha generato una situazione finanziaria vergognosa, imbarazzante perfino...non parlami poi della cessione al lavapiatti con annesso due di incapaci a peggiorare le cose..

Quindi testa bassa e pedalare..si deve tifare, certo, ma si deve tifare in ogni caso..altro che lamentele su Giampaolo perché "l'Inter ha preso Gonde!!! Loro si che sono ambiziiossi11i!! No Elliott poveracci che vogliono solo fare soldih, eh dietro c'è ancora il nano svegliaaaa!"


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico io quando: quando i tifosi CAPIRANNO che abbiamo infranto le regole, abbiamo barato rispetto agli altri e quindi adesso ci aspetta di essere puniti e di ripartire con umiltà e impegno per tornare dove ci compete..
> 
> Ma siccome poi leggo lamentele continue, discorsi fuori logica sul continuare la via del spendi e spandi così prima o poi vinci ecco che saremo sempre in questa situazione grottesca...
> 
> ...



Oh, finalmente aria fresca!


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico io quando: quando i tifosi CAPIRANNO che abbiamo infranto le regole, abbiamo barato rispetto agli altri e quindi adesso ci aspetta di essere puniti e di ripartire con umiltà e impegno per tornare dove ci compete..
> 
> Ma siccome poi leggo lamentele continue, discorsi fuori logica sul continuare la via del spendi e spandi così prima o poi vinci ecco che saremo sempre in questa situazione grottesca...
> 
> ...


Quoto. Ma chi parla di spendere e spandere non capirà mai, perché troppo ancorato al Milan di un tempo. Cioè davvero si pretende che il Milan spendi 200-300 mln annui. Perché tanto tutti fanno le pernacchie alla uefa. Ma chi le fa? Chi? Chi spende e perché può farlo e non ha sul groppone ogni anno 100-120 mln di passivo. Solo il Milan al mondo...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Black (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



ma allora accordo o no? non ci capisco più niente! che situazione di melma


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



Dinanzi a quanto leggiamo stamani, l'imperativo di attendere i provvedimenti ufficiali, se ve ne saranno, è categorico. Troppa vaghezza, e contraddizione tra le diverse ricostruzioni. Attendiamo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico io quando: quando i tifosi CAPIRANNO che abbiamo infranto le regole, abbiamo barato rispetto agli altri e quindi adesso ci aspetta di essere puniti e di ripartire con umiltà e impegno per tornare dove ci compete..



ah quindi è colpa dei tifosi??


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

siamo finiti? cioè fallimento?

dai ragazzi...... l'ho detto ieri in tutte le salse ma vedo che non mi ha ascoltato nessuno.

*aspettiamo di vedere come va senza dare sentenze che noi qua non ne capiamo una mazza, ennesima dimostrazione ieri*


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



,


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico io quando: quando i tifosi CAPIRANNO che abbiamo infranto le regole, abbiamo barato rispetto agli altri e quindi adesso ci aspetta di essere puniti e di ripartire con umiltà e impegno per tornare dove ci compete..
> 
> Ma siccome poi leggo lamentele continue, discorsi fuori logica sul continuare la via del spendi e spandi così prima o poi vinci ecco che saremo sempre in questa situazione grottesca...
> 
> ...



Sì, ma vai a farlo capire a chi si fa le seghe su Milinkovic-Savic, e in questo stesso momento mette post su Conte in panchina.

Pochi giorni fa, tenuto conto di situazione finanziaria e nuovi avvicendamenti, dissi che dovevamo fare finta di ripartire dal ritorno dalla serie B o poco più, non a caso. Ma magari andasse come a quei tempi. Andrà già bene, adesso, se ci potremo permettere qualche acquisto per completare la rosa, non cedendo i pezzi pregiati.

Io credo che ancora non sia interamente chiaro.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



Mi pare evidente che ci sia un accordo: la UEFA aveva detto che avrebbe aspettato il TAS, che non si è pronunciato. Quindi credo sia il Milan a rinunciare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo finiti? cioè fallimento?
> 
> dai ragazzi...... l'ho detto ieri in tutte le salse ma vedo che non mi ha ascoltato nessuno.
> 
> *aspettiamo di vedere come va senza dare sentenze che noi qua non ne capiamo una mazza, ennesima dimostrazione ieri*



Non fallimento vero e proprio, intendo finiti sportivamente, se fossimo presi a ***..zi in faccia senza accordo per ritardare il settlement addio quarto posto, ci torneremmo si e no tra quattro anni e nel frattempo marciremmo a metà classifica o poco più.




Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



Speriamo che il break even si riesca a ritardare, è assolutamente vitale per noi.


----------



## Mic (19 Giugno 2019)

Il bello di tutto ciò è che siamo puniti da un organo corrotto e probabilmente da qui a poco salterà il
banco.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Giugno 2019)

Se fosse così sarebbe un disastro. Già non mi andava giù l'accordo, figuriamoci ora...


----------



## danjr (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



Scusate, c’è un comunicato ufficiale dell’uefa che dice di aspettare il Tas prima di pronunciarsi, tipo di due settimane fa. Mi pare irreale che arrivi una squalifica senza che il Milan non abbia in qualche modo ricevuto (e dato) garanzie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma vai a farlo capire a chi si fa le seghe su Milinkovic-Savic, e in questo stesso momento mette post su Conte in panchina.
> 
> Pochi giorni fa, tenuto conto di situazione finanziaria e nuovi avvicendamenti, dissi che dovevamo fare finta di ripartire dal ritorno dalla serie B o poco più, non a caso. Ma magari andasse come a quei tempi. Andrà già bene, adesso, se ci potremo permettere qualche acquisto per completare la rosa, non cedendo i pezzi pregiati.
> 
> Io credo che ancora non sia interamente chiaro.



siamo comunque il 3o fatturato in italia, questo vuol dire che abbiamo le possibilità per competere. se non facciamo le cose a casso.
se l'anno scorso avessimo avto un allenatore valorizzante dei singoli e da 4o posto, l'acquisto da 70 potevi anche farlo per me.

abbiamo buttato nel cesso 2 anni con gattuso e montella.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

*Sky parla di rinuncia del Milan (dunque di un accordo)*


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo comunque il 3o fatturato in italia, questo vuol dire che abbiamo le possibilità per competere. se non facciamo le cose a casso.
> se l'anno scorso avessimo avto un allenatore valorizzante dei singoli e da 4o posto, l'acquisto da 70 potevi anche farlo per me.
> 
> abbiamo buttato nel cesso 2 anni con gattuso e montella.



Concordo, ma oramai il passato è passato. 

Ora c'è il presente con un comunicato ufficiale di 2 settimane fa della UEFA che dice di aspettare il TAS. Oggi vedremo che succede, il resto sono solo parole al vento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Se fosse così sarebbe un disastro. Già non mi andava giù l'accordo, figuriamoci ora...



Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare il Milan ?


----------



## Beppe85 (19 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma oramai il passato è passato.
> 
> Ora c'è il presente con un comunicato ufficiale di 2 settimane fa della UEFA che dice di aspettare il TAS. Oggi vedremo che succede, il resto sono solo parole al vento.



Per me, spero di non sbagliare, un accordo c'è. Semplicemente la Uefa per non danneggiare le altre squadre italiane farà finta di punire il Milan e quindi non si tratterà di una rinuncia bensì di una sanzione. Ma il Milan che è sostanzialmente d'accordo non proporrà ricorso al TAS. Con la nostra rinuncia avremmo danneggiato il Toro che non avrebbe poi potuto partecipare, in questo modo invece il Toro verrà ripescato e la Roma disputerà la EL direttamente partendo dai gironi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sky parla di rinuncia del Milan (dunque di un accordo)*



L’accordo è assolutamente *ESSENZIALE* per il nostro futuro a breve/medio termine.

In genere Sky ci azzecca, perciò speriamo bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2019)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Per me, spero di non sbagliare, un accordo c'è. Semplicemente la Uefa per non danneggiare le altre squadre italiane farà finta di punire il Milan e quindi non si tratterà di una rinuncia bensì di una sanzione. Ma il Milan che è sostanzialmente d'accordo non proporrà ricorso al TAS. Con la nostra rinuncia avremmo danneggiato il Toro che non avrebbe poi potuto partecipare, in questo modo invece il Toro verrà ripescato e la Roma disputerà la EL direttamente partendo dai gironi



esatto, l'ha spiegato ieri in altri lidi una persona molto preparata. 

*Se il Milan RINUNCIA la classifica rimane cosi com'è.
Se il Milan viene squalificato ( anche su sua espressa richiesta ) la classifica scala.*


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo comunque il 3o fatturato in italia, questo vuol dire che abbiamo le possibilità per competere. se non facciamo le cose a casso.
> se l'anno scorso avessimo avto un allenatore valorizzante dei singoli e da 4o posto, l'acquisto da 70 potevi anche farlo per me.
> 
> abbiamo buttato nel cesso 2 anni con gattuso e montella.



Certo che lo abbiamo fatto. Ovvio, poteva andare meglio, sicuramente. Ma è stato quasi naturale, con la società ancora in fase di ristrutturazione, dirigenti non a pieno incarico o appena entrati. Giocatori inservibili, allenatori non adeguati e situazione finanziaria da fallimento.

Ma non siamo una piccola, la base di tifosi è ancora una delle maggiori nel mondo. Chiaramente dobbiamo operare bene.

Sto dicendo delle banalità, ma il paragone è come se abbiamo preso un sequenza di colpi da KO mentre eravamo disattenti. Di quelli che ti stendono definitivamente. Io già sono contento che siamo ancora vivi, altroché. Adesso l'arbitro sta contando, e ci stiamo risollevando. Ma dobbiamo farlo piano piano, altrimenti crolliamo nuovamente e per sempre. Quindi, riacquistata la coscienza, calma e sangue freddo. Non possiamo pensare di rialzarci in una frazione di secondo e ricominciare a combattere come se nulla fosse.

I tifosi "intraprendenti" e "insofferenti" hanno la mia solidarietà. Perché purtroppo saranno destinati a rodersi il fegato per qualche anno ancora. Poi ovviamente si spera che la degenza sia breve, ma non mi faccio illusioni.

Poi ci sarebbero altre considerazioni da fare, ma si rischia di andare OT. Tra un po' di tempo vedremo degli scenari differenti, sottotraccia secondo me le cose sono cambiate. Maldini e Boban sono dei segnali positivi, e anche il silenzio della società è un buon segno secondo me. Prima, con le vecchie gestioni, c'era molta platealità, e abbiamo visto cosa ha prodotto.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> esatto, l'ha spiegato ieri in altri lidi una persona molto preparata.
> 
> *Se il Milan RINUNCIA la classifica rimane cosi com'è.
> Se il Milan viene squalificato ( anche su sua espressa richiesta ) la classifica scala.*



Ma come fanno a non chiamare nessuno, fanno un girone con una in meno?


----------



## egidiopersempre (19 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che lo abbiamo fatto. Ovvio, poteva andare meglio, sicuramente. Ma è stato quasi naturale, con la società ancora in fase di ristrutturazione, dirigenti non a pieno incarico o appena entrati. Giocatori inservibili, allenatori non adeguati e situazione finanziaria da fallimento.
> 
> Ma non siamo una piccola, la base di tifosi è ancora una delle maggiori nel mondo. Chiaramente dobbiamo operare bene.
> 
> ...



in questo post mi trovi completamente d'accordo. Se avessimo lo sceicco il problema sarebbe aggirare il fpf, ammesso che sia ancora possibile, lo sceicco non l'abbiamo e con la nostra situazione dobbiamo camminare sulle uova. Anche secondo me ora la competenza c'è, quello che non ho ancora capito è il livello di coinvolgimento finanziario e la capacità/volontà politica della proprietà. Nel senso che comunque se la proprietà è ricca e potente al di là della spesa anche l'innalzamento dei ricavi è più facile. Se la proprietà, come sembra, ha la capacità di negoziare sottotraccia con la UEFA, avremo meno paletti dal fpf.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare il Milan ?



Cercare di mettere i conti a posto già dall'anno scorso evidentemente

Spero che vendano Donnarumma e Suso il prima possibile a questo punto...


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2019)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> in questo post mi trovi completamente d'accordo. Se avessimo lo sceicco il problema sarebbe aggirare il fpf, ammesso che sia ancora possibile, lo sceicco non l'abbiamo e con la nostra situazione dobbiamo camminare sulle uova. Anche secondo me ora la competenza c'è, quello che non ho ancora capito è il livello di coinvolgimento finanziario e la capacità/volontà politica della proprietà. Nel senso che comunque se la proprietà è ricca e potente al di là della spesa anche l'innalzamento dei ricavi è più facile. Se la proprietà, come sembra, ha la capacità di negoziare sottotraccia con la UEFA, avremo meno paletti dal fpf.



Non credo che il coinvolgimento della proprietà sia adeguato al nostro essere. Io non mi sono fidato fin dal primo giorno. Siamo ancora in mani temporanee a mio parere, anche se non verremo ceduti nell'immediato. Ma come dicevo stiamo andando OT.

Loro sono potenti, potentissimi. Ma non possono/vogliono investire nel Milan, nonostante siano "obbligati" a tenerlo in salute. Quindi aspettiamoci cure, un minimo di attenzione, ok, ma scordiamoci, almeno a breve, visite parenti al nostro capezzale con regali, mazzi di fiori e dimostrazioni di amore incondizionato.

Quindi zero rischi di aggiramento FFP e via discorrendo. Adesso rimettiamoci in piedi con le nostre gambe, e se saremo (saranno) bravi, poi troveremo prima o poi qualcuno che ci degna di uno sguardo.


----------



## Ambrole (19 Giugno 2019)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ripropongo le medesime domande e ne faccio una che mi sta più a cuore.
> Quando ricominceremo a tifare una squadra di calcio?



Quando dei manager seri saranno riusciti a rimediare ai danni di due ds imbecilli che pensavano solo a fare LA SQUADRA senza pensare ai bilanci. Ora per anni, tanti anni, dovremo pensare ai bilanci senza pensare alla squadra. Stop


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Quando dei manager seri saranno riusciti a rimediare ai danni di due ds imbecilli che pensavano solo a fare LA SQUADRA senza pensare ai bilanci. Ora per anni, tanti anni, dovremo pensare ai bilanci senza pensare alla squadra. Stop



Troppo facile scaricare tutto sul DS. Non è certo il DS che decide quanti soldi si puo spendere. Anzi, lui fa con quello che decide il manager.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...


E' probabile che vi sia una rinuncia, tuttavia la UEFA dovrà far apparire questa decisione di autoflaggellarsi da parte del Milan come una costrizione per dimostrare che hanno potere e sono loro a decidere. Penso sia questo il discorso: in caso contrario verrebbe meno non solo la credibilità (peraltro piuttosto scarsa...) del FFP, ma persino della UEFA stessa.
Per i burocrati di Nyon è importante mantenere in piedi il giochino del FFP, sebbene un accordo col Milan rappresenti di fatto un duro colpo alle fondamenta del FFP.
FFP che dovrà comunque essere riformato e modificato, su questo ci sono pochi dubbi.


----------



## danjr (19 Giugno 2019)

Preferisco la squalifica alla rinuncia, anche perché così l'italia rischia di perdere un posto per la Champions è siamompumto e a capo


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Quando dei manager seri saranno riusciti a rimediare ai danni di due ds imbecilli che pensavano solo a fare LA SQUADRA senza pensare ai bilanci. Ora per anni, tanti anni, dovremo pensare ai bilanci senza pensare alla squadra. Stop



In realtà siamo in questa situazione da una decade prima del "duo di imbecilli"


----------



## Davidoff (19 Giugno 2019)

Senza accordo e con break-even ancora al 2021 siamo sportivamente morti, dovremo vendere tutti i migliori e ripartire da zero. Saremo la nuova Fiorentina. Complimentoni a Berlusconi, Galliani, Fassone, Mirabelli, ci avete ammazzati. Possiate bruciare all'inferno, branco di maiali.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Senza accordo e con break-even ancora al 2021 siamo sportivamente morti, dovremo vendere tutti i migliori e ripartire da zero. Saremo la nuova Fiorentina.



È così. L’accordo e il break even non sono vitali per noi, sono molto ma molto di più. Sono tutto.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Giugno 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Scusate, c’è un comunicato ufficiale dell’uefa che dice di aspettare il Tas prima di pronunciarsi, tipo di due settimane fa. Mi pare irreale che arrivi una squalifica senza che il Milan non abbia in qualche modo ricevuto (e dato) garanzie.



Ma a nessuno viene in mente che magari è l'UEFA che tira dritta come un camion perchè è lei, e non il Milan, ad esser stata rassicurata dal TAS circa la sentenza?


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe dovuto fare il Milan ?



Magari, dopo un triennio disastroso(2014-2017) concluso con un rosso aggregato di -260 mln (contro un massimale di -30), l'anno dopo si evitava di fare gli spacconi col mercato delle cose formali, dove abbiamo di nuovo sbattuto nel cèsso 230 mln chiudendo il bilancio con un bel -126 mln.Tanto per dirne una.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Magari, dopo un triennio disastroso(2014-2017) concluso con un rosso aggregato di -260 mln (contro un massimale di -30), l'anno dopo si evitava di fare gli spacconi col mercato delle cose formali, dove abbiamo di nuovo sbattuto nel cèsso 230 mln chiudendo il bilancio con un bel -126 mln.Tanto per dirne una.



A beh con me sfondi una porta aperta, ma si parla di passato. 

Oggi il Milan cosa dovrebbe fare se non cercare di non morire e trattare con la UEFA. Se accettassero la nostra proposta alla fine è come se ci avessero scontato anni dove i nostri dirigenti hanno fatto quel c che volevano. 

Bravo Gazidis a trovare l'unica via di uscita.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Ma a nessuno viene in mente che magari è l'UEFA che tira dritta come un camion perchè è lei, e non il Milan, ad esser stata rassicurata dal TAS circa la sentenza?



No. È molto più facile che l'Uefa aspettava la sentenza del Tas entro inizio luglio, quando ha visto che non è in calendario fino a metà agosto ha cambiato rotta. Anche se è strano che si smentisca da sola in così poco tempo


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ah quindi è colpa dei tifosi??



In realtà se i tifosi non pretendessero le vittorie magari una politica diversa si sarebbe intrapresa prima...
Ma se poi al primo nome così così la piazza rumoreggia..se alla cessione di X si sentono lamentele e allo stadio hai 13mila abbonati è ovvio che il club farà fatica a prendere quella via


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> No. È molto più facile che l'Uefa aspettava la sentenza del Tas entro inizio luglio, quando ha visto che non è in calendario fino a metà agosto ha cambiato rotta. *Anche se è strano che si smentisca da sola in così poco tempo*



Proprio per la frase in grassetto che mi è venuto il dubbio: se l'UEFA ha già saputo per vie informali che la sentenza del TAS, anche arrivasse ad ottobre, gli darà ragione, a questo punto possono partire con i carri armati già da domani mattina sapendo di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Proprio per la frase in grassetto che mi è venuto il dubbio: se l'UEFA ha già saputo per vie informali che la sentenza del TAS, anche arrivasse ad ottobre, gli darà ragione, a questo punto possono partire con i carri armati già da domani mattina sapendo di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico.



Non vedo come possano già sapere il risultato di una sentenza quando il tutto non è stato nemmeno discusso


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

*Sky: la sentenza dovrebbe arrivare oggi dal TAS (se verrà trovato un accordo sull'Europa League in cambio di un anno in più per il break even) con la Uefa che darà il proprio giudizio finale sulla vicenda*


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà se i tifosi non pretendessero le vittorie magari una politica diversa si sarebbe intrapresa prima...
> Ma se poi al primo nome così così la piazza rumoreggia..se alla cessione di X si sentono lamentele e allo stadio hai 13mila abbonati è ovvio che il club farà fatica a prendere quella via



be penso che la nostra tifoseria sia la più floscia della terra, mai una protesta. massimo qualche fischio di gente stufa di vedere strapagati camminare in campo. da questo punto di vista siamo dei santi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: la sentenza dovrebbe arrivare oggi dal TAS (se verrà trovato un accordo sull'Europa League in cambio di un anno in più per il break even) con la Uefa che darà il proprio giudizio finale sulla vicenda*



Ecco allora diciamo che cosi inizia ad avere molto più senso tutta la storia. 

Il Milan che trova una quadra con il TAS e la UEFA che o tira avanti la cosa per anni rischiando di minare le basi del FPF ( che già sta implodendo ) oppure accetta l'accordo. 

Quindi il Milan ha superato l'UEFA e ha negoziato solo con il TAS.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Giugno 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Non vedo come possano già sapere il risultato di una sentenza quando il tutto non è stato nemmeno discusso



Diciamo che, regolamento del FPF alla mano + "il nostro passato recente" (ergo, i nostri profondi rossi di bilancio degli ultimi 5 anni in totale e palese spregio di tutte le regole vigenti) possono dare un buon indizio di come possa finire al TAS.Questo se si usa l'onestà intellettuale e si mette da parte il tifo. Quindi nulla mi vieta di pensare che, partendo da questi presupposti conclamati e risaputi, l'UEFA abbia avuto sottobanco delle dritte ben precise da Losanna su cosa succederà.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Diciamo che, regolamento del FPF alla mano + "il nostro passato recente" (ergo, i nostri profondi rossi di bilancio degli ultimi 5 anni in totale e palese spregio di tutte le regole vigenti) possono dare un buon indizio di come possa finire al TAS.Questo se si usa l'onestà intellettuale e si mette da parte il tifo. Quindi nulla mi vieta di pensare che, partendo da questi presupposti conclamati e risaputi, l'UEFA abbia avuto sottobanco delle dritte ben precise da Losanna su cosa succederà.



Se fosse realmente cosi sarebbe molto grave,non si tratta di essere tifosi o no,succedesse qualcosa di simile verrebbe a meno lo stato di diritto,non scherziamo,una cosa del genere sarebbe gravissima


----------



## mabadi (19 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco allora diciamo che cosi inizia ad avere molto più senso tutta la storia.
> 
> Il Milan che trova una quadra con il TAS e la UEFA che o tira avanti la cosa per anni rischiando di minare le basi del FPF ( che già sta implodendo ) oppure accetta l'accordo.
> 
> Quindi il Milan ha superato l'UEFA e ha negoziato solo con il TAS.



il Tas è come un giudice può suggerire alle parti un accordo, ma l'accordo deve essere concordato dalle parti


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Diciamo che, regolamento del FPF alla mano + "il nostro passato recente" (ergo, i nostri profondi rossi di bilancio degli ultimi 5 anni in totale e palese spregio di tutte le regole vigenti) possono dare un buon indizio di come possa finire al TAS.Questo se si usa l'onestà intellettuale e si mette da parte il tifo. Quindi nulla mi vieta di pensare che, partendo da questi presupposti conclamati e risaputi, l'UEFA abbia avuto sottobanco delle dritte ben precise da Losanna su cosa succederà.



Tutto vero, ma come da news dell ultimo minuto se sarà il TAS a trovare l'accordo con il Milan tutto il tuo ragionamento cade.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> il Tas è come un giudice può suggerire alle parti un accordo, ma l'accordo deve essere concordato dalle parti



Esatto, ma se il TAS si esprime in un modo e poi la UEFA non accetta si ritorna al TAS dove si sa già come la pensa ? 

La UEFA ha le palle sul tavolo e Elliot con il TAS il coltello.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma se il TAS si esprime in un modo e poi la UEFA non accetta si ritorna al TAS dove si sa già come la pensa ?
> 
> La UEFA ha le palle sul tavolo e Elliot con il TAS il coltello.




Che Dio ti ascolti. Altrimenti siamo rovinati (e no, questa parola non la uso nè con leggerezza nè come iperbole).


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be penso che la nostra tifoseria sia la più floscia della terra, mai una protesta. massimo qualche fischio di gente stufa di vedere strapagati camminare in campo. da questo punto di vista siamo dei santi...



Sul mercato ci aspettiamo sempre gente forte dai..non mettiamoci a dire che qui la gente si accontenta se arriva il Kalinic di turno


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Magari, dopo un triennio disastroso(2014-2017) concluso con un rosso aggregato di -260 mln (contro un massimale di -30), l'anno dopo si evitava di fare gli spacconi col mercato delle cose formali, dove abbiamo di nuovo sbattuto nel cèsso 230 mln chiudendo il bilancio con un bel -126 mln.Tanto per dirne una.



In realtà quell' anno non avevamo manco più le riserve, c'era una rosa intera da rifare totalemente.

Secondo me, con oltre 120 milioni spesi, non riuscire a fare arrivare quarta nella stagione appena finita una squadra che era già li in zona classifica l'anno precedente, è stato il vero peccato mortale.

Bastava un esterno appena appena decente ed eravamo 3° in carrozza proprio, se non addirittura attaccati al Napoli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sul mercato ci aspettiamo sempre gente forte dai..non mettiamoci a dire che qui la gente si accontenta se arriva il Kalinic di turno



Senza la gente forte non arrivi nemmeno in CL. L’anno scorso senza gente come Piatek, Romagnoli, Bakayoko e Donnarumma (o senza sostituti di pari valore) ci saremmo contesi il decimo posto col Bologna, altroché quarti a dieci minuti dalla fine.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In realtà se i tifosi non pretendessero le vittorie magari una politica diversa si sarebbe intrapresa prima...
> Ma se poi al primo nome così così la piazza rumoreggia..se alla cessione di X si sentono lamentele e allo stadio hai 13mila abbonati è ovvio che il club farà fatica a prendere quella via


Forse voi non avete idea di che club tifate e non ce l’avevate neanche quando Berlusconi distruggeva una squadra gloriosa con il benestare di una tifoseria organizzata messa a 90 gradi per riconoscenza e per le mazzette. Se avessero combinato questo alla Juventus o al Real Madrid penso che Perez o Agnelli avrebbero dovuto cambiare continente.
E si accusa pure il tifoso che si è rotto le palle di sentire TAS o FFP. Ora la colpa se si è in questa situazione è del tifoso impaziente. Non so se vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete prima di premere i tasti sul pc.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ecco allora diciamo che cosi inizia ad avere molto più senso tutta la storia.
> 
> Il Milan che trova una quadra con il TAS e la UEFA che o tira avanti la cosa per anni rischiando di minare le basi del FPF ( che già sta implodendo ) oppure accetta l'accordo.
> 
> Quindi il Milan ha superato l'UEFA e ha negoziato solo con il TAS.



Non vedo perchè la UEFA dovrebbe fare un favore al Milan che ha palesemente e pesantemente violato ogni regola possibile e immaginabile che il resto del mondo invece rispetta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non vedo perchè la UEFA dovrebbe fare un favore al Milan che ha palesemente e pesantemente violato ogni regola possibile e immaginabile che il resto del mondo invece rispetta.



Se la potenza di Elliot, lo strozzino ebreo nonché golem mangia nazioni (e non è una iperbole, vedere ciò che ha fatto all’Argentina) non riuscisse (leggi: non gliene fregasse niente, perché uno così figuriamoci se non può farlo) a strappare un accordo con la UEFA dovremo vendere TUTTI i migliori, gli unici che hanno un mercato serio, e ripiegare su pippe low cost (certo, poi magari prendi un Mbappè sconosciuto a 8 milioni, le probabilità però sono estremamente basse).

Sarebbe l’esecuzione capitale dell’A.C Milan, sportivamente saremmo letteralmente morti.

Dovremmo prepararci tutti a tifare un umile e scalcagnato Sassuoletto di rossonero vestito.

Che bello essere milanisti nel 2019.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Proprio per la frase in grassetto che mi è venuto il dubbio: se l'UEFA ha già saputo per vie informali che la sentenza del TAS, anche arrivasse ad ottobre, gli darà ragione, a questo punto possono partire con i carri armati già da domani mattina sapendo di avere il coltello dalla parte del manico.



La frase in grassetto si riferisce al fatto che io personalmente non credo che ci sarà una sentenza uefa. Ma al momento sono troppe le notizie diverse fra loro e non si capisce più niente...accordo, sentenza uefa o sentenza Tas


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non vedo perchè la UEFA dovrebbe fare un favore al Milan che ha palesemente e pesantemente violato ogni regola possibile e immaginabile che il resto del mondo invece rispetta.



neanche io, ma sai tifo Milan e lo spero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sul mercato ci aspettiamo sempre gente forte dai..non mettiamoci a dire che qui la gente si accontenta se arriva il Kalinic di turno



se li aspettano anche le altre tifoserie. ma la nostra rispetto alle altre fischia e basta (poco), non contesta, non fa casini... quest'anno sempre pieno a vedere uno scempio... ma cosa pretendiamo dai tifosi che pagano? hanno dovuto veder giocare chalanoglu ed allenare gattuso.... qualche fischio è il minimo dai



pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà quell' anno non avevamo manco più le riserve, c'era una rosa intera da rifare totalemente.
> 
> Secondo me, con oltre 120 milioni spesi, non riuscire a fare arrivare quarta nella stagione appena finita una squadra che era già li in zona classifica l'anno precedente, è stato il vero peccato mortale.
> 
> Bastava un esterno appena appena decente ed eravamo 3° in carrozza proprio, se non addirittura attaccati al Napoli.



sono abbastanza d'accordo. purtroppo saremmo arrivati 4i anche con casti e borini fatti giocare più spesso al posto delle mogli, o non panchinando all'ennesimo ritorno di biglia, insomma avendo un allenatore decente. i soldi per me sono stati spesi piuttosto bene, ma il materiale è stato usato malissimo...
l'anno prima han speso meno bene, ma non così male come dicono alcuni


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non vedo perchè la UEFA dovrebbe fare un favore al Milan che ha palesemente e pesantemente violato ogni regola possibile e immaginabile che il resto del mondo invece rispetta.



Perché se il Tas dovesse anche solo dare parzialmente ragione al milan il rischio che il sistema del FPF vada a donne di facili costumi è alto...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



Di questa situazione sono responsabili il duo berlu-gallianico e quello fasso-calabrese. Ed è incredibile che ancora ci sia qualcuno che cerca di assolvere i secondi scaricando colpe sui successori con vere e proprie panzane, quando con 230 milioni spesi sono riusciti a fare un misero punto in più dell'anno prima arrivando a grande distanza dal quarto posto. Roba da pazzi, poi dice che non è vero che certa parte del tifo merita di essere turlupinata. Comunque vediamo di uscire in qualche modo da questo pantano per voltare finalmente pagina e non dover parlare più di certi fatti e personaggi.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se la potenza di Elliot, lo strozzino ebreo nonché golem mangia nazioni (e non è una iperbole, vedere ciò che ha fatto all’Argentina) non riuscisse (leggi: non gliene fregasse niente, perché uno così figuriamoci se non può farlo) a strappare un accordo con la UEFA dovremo vendere TUTTI i migliori, gli unici che hanno un mercato serio, e ripiegare su pippe low cost (certo, poi magari prendi un Mbappè sconosciuto a 8 milioni, le probabilità però sono estremamente basse).
> 
> Sarebbe l’esecuzione capitale dell’A.C Milan, sportivamente saremmo letteralmente morti.
> 
> ...



Elliott fa quello che puo' in base alla legge, cio' che ha fatto all' Argentina l' ha fatto perchè aveva ragione, mica l' ha invasa militarmente.

Oltretutto, un fondo che non ha paura di niente e nessuno, con poteri paranormali, fa tutto sto casino per mettere nel Milan 300/400 milioni che mai più rivedrà? figuriamoci.

Concordo che è la pietra tombale sul Milan (forse un po' drastica), nessuno qui è del tutto scemo  , ma non vedo altra soluzione pratica se non vendere e fare plusvalenze, centrare la CL con qualche miracolo, e da li iniziare un circolo virtuoso senza tutti sti problemi.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> neanche io, ma sai tifo Milan e lo spero.



Beh, quello ovvio.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Giugno 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Se fosse realmente cosi sarebbe molto grave,non si tratta di essere tifosi o no,succedesse qualcosa di simile verrebbe a meno lo stato di diritto,non scherziamo,una cosa del genere sarebbe gravissima



Non capisco una cosa: se ci accordiamo noi sottobanco come molti sostengono/sperano "per far sembrare agli altri club di essere stati puniti dal FPF, così poi non possono rompere i còglioni a nessuno" allora va benone, anzi, giusto che sia così; se invece l'accordo sottobanco lo fa l'UEFA con il TAS per mettercelo nel sedere allora è uno scandalo, una cosa gravissima ed inconcepibile che vìola le regole più basilari del diritto. Doppiopesismo assurto a filosofia di vita proprio.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Perché se il Tas dovesse anche solo dare parzialmente ragione al milan il rischio che il sistema del FPF vada a donne di facili costumi è alto...



Non l'ha fatto saltare il PSG, figurati se ci riusciamo noi.

E comunque non vedo perchè, il Milan l' ha accettato, tutti l' hanno accettato. Mica siamo al parco giochi che uno fa come ha voglia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Elliott fa quello che puo' in base alla legge, cio' che ha fatto all' Argentina l' ha fatto perchè aveva ragione, mica l' ha invasa militarmente.
> 
> Oltretutto, un fondo che non ha paura di niente e nessuno, con poteri paranormali, fa tutto sto casino per mettere nel Milan 300/400 milioni che mai più rivedrà? figuriamoci.
> 
> ...



Senza il break even posticipato e la possibilità di non essere giudicati fino al 2022, con relativi margini di manovra più ampi sul mercato, puoi letteralmente scordarti sia la CL che l’Europa League.

Marciremo a metà classifica per i prossimi cinque anni, minimo, il che significa ritornare competivi fra chissà quanti anni, perché classificarsi alla CL è solo il primo passo.

Dire che sarebbe la pietra tombale sul Milan non è affatto esagerato, è solo realistico.

Su Elliot che rispetta la legge non commento nemmeno. Parli di un fondo avvoltoio, di un usuraio per Dio. Un usuraio con un potere e un’influenza pazzesca. Uno così se vuole (leggi: se gli interessa) un accordo con la UEFA te lo fa senza nemmeno pensarci, se ciò non dovesse accadere sarà soltanto perché siamo in mano ad una proprietà menefreghista.

Sarebbe davvero una barzelletta accettare l’esclusione senza un vantaggio. Senza contare che Boban si rivelerebbe solo un grandissimo parolaio, perché dopo il suo arrivo di fatto, senza accordo con la UEFA, quest’estate assisteremo ad uno smantellamento tale che il Milan 2018/2019 sembrerà il Grande Real di Di Stefano a confronto col milan (rigorosamente in minuscolo, perché sarà solo un Sassuolo vestito di rossonero, nulla di più) che verrà. 

Mi viene da vomitare.

Morissero tutti questi cani.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non vedo perchè la UEFA dovrebbe fare un favore al Milan che ha palesemente e pesantemente violato ogni regola possibile e immaginabile che il resto del mondo invece rispetta.



perchè, come disse maldini, il FPF è contro il libero mercato, o qualcosa del genere. potrebbero voler salvare il salvabile sapendo di avere già perso...

PS: il resto del mondo le rispetta?? ahahahhaha dai.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè, come disse maldini, il FPF è contro il libero mercato, o qualcosa del genere. potrebbero voler salvare il salvabile sapendo di avere già perso...
> 
> PS: il resto del mondo le rispetta?? ahahahhaha dai.....



Che il gobbo maledetto, corrotto, corruttore e ieri arrestato, che ha inventato l’FPF possa finire nelle stesse condizioni del Milan.

Insieme a coloro che ci hanno ridotto nella condizione di essere sodomizzati a secco dall’FPF, in primis quel maiale laido di Belluccone.

Che vada all’inferno.


----------



## Prealpi (19 Giugno 2019)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Non capisco una cosa: se ci accordiamo noi sottobanco come molti sostengono/sperano "per far sembrare agli altri club di essere stati puniti dal FPF, così poi non possono rompere i còglioni a nessuno" allora va benone, anzi, giusto che sia così; se invece l'accordo sottobanco lo fa l'UEFA con il TAS per mettercelo nel sedere allora è uno scandalo, una cosa gravissima ed inconcepibile che vìola le regole più basilari del diritto. Doppiopesismo assurto a filosofia di vita proprio.



Ma no,l'accordo può essere solo fra Milan e Uefa una sorta di conciliazione


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza il break even posticipato e la possibilità di non essere giudicati fino al 2022, con relativi margini di manovra più ampi sul mercato, puoi letteralmente scordarti sia la CL che l’Europa League.
> 
> Marciremo a metà classifica per i prossimi cinque anni, minimo, il che significa ritornare competivi fra chissà quanti anni, perché classificarsi alla CL è solo il primo passo.
> 
> ...



Tu veramente credi, che arriveremmo tra soli 3 anni ad un bilancio aggregato di -30 ??? Pensi cambierà qualcosa??


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè, come disse maldini, il FPF è contro il libero mercato, o qualcosa del genere. potrebbero voler salvare il salvabile sapendo di avere già perso...
> 
> PS: il resto del mondo le rispetta?? ahahahhaha dai.....



Assolutamente si, non vedo società col passivo del Milan.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tu veramente credi, che arriveremmo tra soli 3 anni ad un bilancio aggregato di -30 ??? Pensi cambierà qualcosa??



Non cambierebbe “qualcosa”, cambierebbe tutto. Vedere questo post ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-e-uefa-accordo-vicino-niente-el-vt77886-post1864297.html#post1864297 )

Perché ripartiremmo praticamente da zero e non considererebbero più tutti i bilanci pregressi come adesso. 

Per prima cosa potremmo fare un mercato più che decente che ci farebbe partire in pole per la CL senza dubbio, e non avremmo necessità di cedere i big. Se poi cedessimo un big, come Donnarumma, sarebbe per rinforzare ulteriormente la squadra.

Col break even al 2021 e l’accumulo di sanzioni invece dovremo vendere tutti i migliori e fare mercati a pane ed acqua.

Leggi il post che ho linkato che spiega bene la differenza notevolissima tra i due scenari.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza il break even posticipato e la possibilità di non essere giudicati fino al 2022, con relativi margini di manovra più ampi sul mercato, puoi letteralmente scordarti sia la CL che l’Europa League.
> 
> Marciremo a metà classifica per i prossimi cinque anni, minimo, il che significa ritornare competivi fra chissà quanti anni, perché classificarsi alla CL è solo il primo passo.
> 
> ...



Non si tratta di accettare ma di scontarla, non è che l'imprenditore va davanti al giudice e gli dice di non accettare la sentenza perché non gli sta bene andare in galera cinque anni. 

Anche se troppo spesso chi è potente ha la carta esci gratis di prigione non vale sempre, la potenza di Elliott non è invincibile


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di accettare ma di scontarla, non è che l'imprenditore va davanti al giudice e gli dice di non accettare la sentenza perché non gli sta bene andare in galera cinque anni.
> 
> Anche se troppo spesso chi è potente ha la carta esci gratis di prigione non vale sempre, la potenza di Elliott non è invincibile



Sia come sia, col break even al 2021 e nessun accordo che ci lasci un minimo respirare siamo letteralmente affogati in un oceano di sterco putrescente. Punto.

Una volta finito di “scontare” ci vorranno anni, anni ed anni anche solo per tornare ai livelli del 2018/2019. 

E vorrei proprio sapere cosa ha detto a fare Boban le parole che porto in firma sapendo che del Milan non sarebbe rimasto nemmeno l’odore e che nei prossimi anni saremmo stati ancora di più una barzelletta.

Basta, non ne voglio più sapere niente, spero solo che Platini in carcere venga deflorato a dovere dai suoi compagni carcerati, che gli facciano sentire cosa si prova a prenderlo in quel posto costantemente come noi. Glielo auguro di cuore, visto che senza il suo FPF del menga non saremmo in questa situazione.

Maiale gobbo subumano. Ma tanto anche questo rimarrà solo un altro auspicio, visto che è già stato rilasciato.

E in aggiunta chiederei solo di poter stare in una stanza un paio d’ore col maiale di Arcore. Basterebbero. La voglia di vivere fino a 120 anni gli passerebbe, fidati.

Maledetti tutti.

E maledetto anche Iddiott: se non riesce nemmeno a strappare un accordo accordo quale sarebbe esattamente la sua utilità?

Non sta spendendo per lo stadio, non sta spendendo per il settore giovanile, tutti settori non toccati dall’FPF e nei quali si può smiliardare, sta solo speculando e basta, quando le spese in quei settori sarebbero fondamentali per alzare i ricavi e rilanciarci.

Una proprietà utile quanto un ano senza buco, questo abbiamo, se non riescono nemmeno a strappare un accordo con la UEFA e ci espongono al pubblico ludibrio mentre veniamo sodomizzati davanti a tutti senza vaselina.

Si buttasse in mare con una zavorra di 150 kg pure Iddiot, strozzino ebreo del menga.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non cambierebbe “qualcosa”, cambierebbe tutto. Vedere questo post ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-e-uefa-accordo-vicino-niente-el-vt77886-post1864297.html#post1864297 )
> 
> Perché ripartiremmo praticamente da zero e non considererebbero più tutti i bilanci pregressi come adesso.
> 
> ...



Nel 2022 verranno considerati tutti i bilanci da quest' anno fino a quella data, cambierebbe poco secondo me.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nel 2022 verranno considerati tutti i bilanci da quest' anno fino a quella data, cambierebbe poco secondo me.



No no, cambierebbe molto, basta vedere quanto budget avremmo in più. 140 milioni in più. 

Anche perché essendo escluso il bilancio di quest’anno, facendo un mercato decente (magari coadiuvato dalla cessione di Donnarumma) nulla di faraonico eh, Juve Inter e Napoli sarebbero sempre lontane, ma potremmo centrare con buona sicurezza la CL il prossimo anno, e da lì grazie ai ricavi e agli sponsor e al maggiore appeal innescare il famoso circolo virtuoso. Non sarebbe un problema arrivare al 2022 con un bilancio sano.

Senza contare poi, come discorso a margine, gli investimenti nei settori giovanili e nello stadio, li l’FPF non incide, la proprietà può spendere se vuole. Se vuole, appunto. E quelli sono investimenti fondamentali.

Certo che se siamo in mano a gente che non vuole mettere un centesimo da nessuna parte, nemmeno dove può farlo senza tanti magheggi, allora buonanotte. Il Milan non può essere gestito come una Sampdorietta e pensare di non diventare una Sampdorietta. È stato bello averti conosciuto, A.C Milan. Eri una grande società e un grande club, prima che ti uccidessero.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non cambierebbe “qualcosa”, cambierebbe tutto. Vedere questo post ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-e-uefa-accordo-vicino-niente-el-vt77886-post1864297.html#post1864297 )
> 
> Perché ripartiremmo praticamente da zero e non considererebbero più tutti i bilanci pregressi come adesso.
> 
> ...



Spero abbiate ragione, ripeto, non capisco perchè dovrebbero concederti questa agevolazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente si, non vedo società col passivo del Milan.



è proprio perchè non rispettano le regole che non hanno questi passivi. non fare il finto tonto, che sei furbo come una volpe


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spero abbiate ragione, ripeto, non capisco perchè dovrebbero concederti questa agevolazione.



In primis perché la UEFA stessa ha parlato della necessità di rivedere l’FPF, quindi anche loro riconoscono che questi meccanismi di fatto sono come le sabbie mobili, più cerchi di uscirne più ti tirano sotto. 

Queste le parole di Ceferin



> Il Fair Play Finanziario è fondamentale per l’Europa, ma potrebbe cambiare. Abbiamo degli organismi indipendenti che stanno decidendo.



In secundis perché un Milan che torni ad essere il Milan prima del 2037 farebbe comodo anche al prestigio delle competizioni UEFA, visto che abbiamo fatto la storia di quelle competizioni insieme al Real.

In ultimo, non capisco perché Maldini avrebbe detto pochi mesi fa le seguenti parole 



> Anche l’anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Come club vogliamo che non sia un confronto duro e senza dialogo, il Fair Play Finanziario ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è anche incostituzionale. La UEFA ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto



Per poi guardare il Milan che si fa prendere a peni in faccia e affossare per i prossimi cinque anni minimo dalla UEFA. Sarebbe un pagliaccio parolaio pure lui. Tante parole, tanti bla bla bla, poi alla resa dei conti te lo pigli dove non batte il sole e canti pure la cucaracha. Come il bulletto di quartiere di 15 anni che a parole fa il gradasso per poi afflosciarsi come una ruota sgonfia appena si arriva al dunque. C’è un nome per questo tipo di persone, si chiamano quaquaraquà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nel 2022 verranno considerati tutti i bilanci da quest' anno fino a quella data, cambierebbe poco secondo me.



ballano 35M all'anno. a spanne. inutile convincersi di chissà che...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No no, cambierebbe molto, basta vedere quanto budget avremmo in più. 140 milioni in più.
> 
> Anche perché essendo escluso il bilancio di quest’anno, facendo un mercato decente (magari coadiuvato dalla cessione di Donnarumma) nulla di faraonico eh, Juve Inter e Napoli sarebbero sempre lontane, ma potremmo centrare con buona sicurezza la CL il prossimo anno, e da lì grazie ai ricavi e agli sponsor e al maggiore appeal innescare il famoso circolo virtuoso. Non sarebbe un problema arrivare al 2022 con un bilancio sano.
> 
> ...



ma secondo te abbiamo 140M di euro in più ogni anno??? ma no!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ballano 35M all'anno. a spanne. inutile convincersi di chissà che...



Se ci aggiungi una cessione eccellente come quella di Donnarumma vedi bene che per il 2019/2020 le possibilità di fare una squadra pienamente da quarto posto ci sono tutte. E una volta raggiunto il quarto posto la strada sarebbe in discesa.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma secondo te abbiamo 140M di euro in più ogni anno??? ma no!!!!



Non ho parlato di ogni anno.

Ma non dovremmo cedere TUTTI quelli buoni che abbiamo, dovremmo magari fare una cessione eccellente e con quella ci garantiremmo un margine sul mercato, margine perlomeno tale da poter essere un po’ sopra alle romane e all’Atalanta.

Forse non è chiaro, ma non sto minimamente parlando di fare una squadra da scudetto per il 2019/2020, e nemmeno da secondo posto. Non sono un folle, per farlo dovremmo spendere cifre esorbitanti che ci riporterebbero ancora nella melma. Ma da quarto si, le possibilità ci sarebbero tutte, dati alla mano, con l’accordo.

Poi è chiaro, se l’accordo non lo raggiungi devi smantellare e ripiegare su acquisiti low cost perché i soldi delle cessioni andrebbero al 90% per ripianare, perciò in quel caso buonanotte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ballano 35M all'anno. a spanne. inutile convincersi di chissà che...



La verità è che senza un circo vizioso di sponsorizzazioni ( e qui ci deve pensare Gazzosa ) la situazione sarà sempre a rischio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La verità è che senza un circo vizioso di sponsorizzazioni ( e qui ci deve pensare Gazzosa ) la situazione sarà sempre a rischio.



Ma anche senza lo stadio di proprietà e gli investimenti pesanti nel settore giovanile (per poter fare plusvalenze e magari avere giovani forti davvero, e non mezze seghe, da aggregare alla prima squadra) sarà difficile, e in quei due settori tocca ad Elliot aprire il portafoglio, non ha alibi li, sono settori non soggetti alla morsa dell’FPF.

Essere tirchi e voler gestire il Milan come se fosse un club di second’ordine non è un alibi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Forse voi non avete idea di che club tifate e non ce l’avevate neanche quando Berlusconi distruggeva una squadra gloriosa con il benestare di una tifoseria organizzata messa a 90 gradi per riconoscenza e per le mazzette. Se avessero combinato questo alla Juventus o al Real Madrid penso che Perez o Agnelli avrebbero dovuto cambiare continente.
> E si accusa pure il tifoso che si è rotto le palle di sentire TAS o FFP. Ora la colpa se si è in questa situazione è del tifoso impaziente. Non so se vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete prima di premere i tasti sul pc.



Secondo me non avete proprio capito cosa intendo dire ma pazienza..il mio concetto di fondo è che il tifoso non ha nulla da "pretendere"..il Milan ha fatto la storia, in questo momento invece è in difficoltà..non sta scritto da nessuna parte che qualcuno deve per forza metterci 200 milioni ogni anno per farlo stare con i top..e nemmeno è scritto che ogni x anni il Milan debba alzare un trofeo.

Io ho accettato il percorso impostato, vedo che ci sono figure sane come Maldini e Zorro su cui non ho motivi di dubitare, la proprietà benché lontana è solida e di certo non scappa col malloppo (vero nano di m.....?) o coi creditori alle calcagna (vero Yogurt Li?) e la via con la scelta di Giampaolo si è dimostrata coerente..

So già che il mercato non mi porterà nomi da top club, quindi nemmeno mi sego su quelli degli altri


----------



## zamp2010 (19 Giugno 2019)

Mi sembra tutto molto esagerato, il milan non ha i conti perche c'erano dei cafoni come dirigenza negli ultimi anni.
Che ci mette a rompere i ******** a una societa che punta a tornare in grande che quelli che pagano le conseguenza sono *solo* i tifosi.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (19 Giugno 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Ma no,l'accordo può essere solo fra Milan e Uefa una sorta di conciliazione



Ma dovrebbe avvenire alla luce del sole, non certo sottobanco "per poi far credere agli altri di", come pensa qualcuno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Senza la gente forte non arrivi nemmeno in CL. L’anno scorso senza gente come Piatek, Romagnoli, Bakayoko e Donnarumma (o senza sostituti di pari valore) ci saremmo contesi il decimo posto col Bologna, altroché quarti a dieci minuti dalla fine.



La rosa attuale per il 4° posto bastava..infatti abbiamo chiuso a 1 punto dal 3° posto..

Quindi non ci serve un mercato faraonico ma un mercato logico


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non avete proprio capito cosa intendo dire ma pazienza..il mio concetto di fondo è che il tifoso non ha nulla da "pretendere"..il Milan ha fatto la storia, in questo momento invece è in difficoltà..non sta scritto da nessuna parte che qualcuno deve per forza metterci 200 milioni ogni anno per farlo stare con i top..e nemmeno è scritto che ogni x anni il Milan debba alzare un trofeo.
> 
> Io ho accettato il percorso impostato, vedo che ci sono figure sane come Maldini e Zorro su cui non ho motivi di dubitare, la proprietà benché lontana è solida e di certo non scappa col malloppo (vero nano di m.....?) o coi creditori alle calcagna (vero Yogurt Li?) e la via con la scelta di Giampaolo si è dimostrata coerente..
> 
> So già che il mercato non mi porterà nomi da top club, quindi nemmeno mi sego su quelli degli altri




Milanforever26, che scuse ha Elliot per non investire nello stadio e nel settore giovanile, essendo, quelle, spese che non ricadono sotto l’FPF?



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La rosa attuale per il 4° posto bastava..infatti abbiamo chiuso a 1 punto dal 3° posto..
> 
> Quindi non ci serve un mercato faraonico ma un mercato logico



Ma infatti chi parla di mercato faraonico?

Se raggiungiamo l’accordo non saremo costretti a smantellare e potremo fare quei tre/quattro innesti di qualità (che non significa top players, a meno che anche un Ceballos o un Torreira ora lo sia) che ci permetterebbero di avere il quarto posto nelle nostre mani. 

Se dovessimo smantellare (e senza accordo è ciò che dovremo fare) allora non servirebbe un mercato logico, serviverebbe un mercato magico, perché dovremmo vendere tutti i buoni e ripiegare su acquisti low cost, quindi Massara e Boban dovrebbero essere degli autentici maghi per costruire una squadra forte quanto o più di quella del 2018/2019 con due spicci.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se ci aggiungi una cessione eccellente come quella di Donnarumma vedi bene che per il 2019/2020 le possibilità di fare una squadra pienamente da quarto posto ci sono tutte. E una volta raggiunto il quarto posto la strada sarebbe in discesa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, ho capito. ma la differenza da con a senza accordo è un giocatore all'anno da 30M con stipendio da 2,5. 
non c'è la differenza tra la morte e la vita. certo... meglio averli che non averli su questo non ci piove...

se non raggiungiamo l'accordo e siamo squalificati, dobbiamo mettere una pietra sopra anche al prossimo anno sulle coppe, naturalmente, a meno di ricorsi. ma è tutta un'incognita. non prenderla male, la situazione non è così importante come la stai descrivendo tu in questi giorni


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La verità è che senza un circo vizioso di sponsorizzazioni ( e qui ci deve pensare Gazzosa ) la situazione sarà sempre a rischio.



sponsor, stadio, merchandising.
gli sponsor li alzi con la CL, lo stadio lo devi fare (e non lo fanno), le magliette le vendi se hai i giocatori.....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok, ho capito. ma la differenza da con a senza accordo è un giocatore all'anno da 30M con stipendio da 2,5.



Questo se non facessimo nessuna cessione. Cedendo Donnarumma (che è bravo ma non un fenomeno come lo dipingono in molti) e Suso (che nel modulo di Giampaolo non trova spazio), riusciremmo a ricavarne, stando strettissimi, 80 milioni. Che con l’accordo ci permetterebbero un budget di tutto rispetto per il mercato, perché con l’accordo avremmo già un margine più ampio (come hai detto tu, vicino ai 40 milioni) che quelle cessioni aumenterebbero.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sponsor, stadio, merchandising.
> gli sponsor li alzi con la CL, lo stadio lo devi fare (e non lo fanno), le magliette le vendi se hai i giocatori.....



Esatto. La questione dello stadio e del settore giovanile è gravissima, se continuasse così indicherebbero proprio una società disimpegnata del tutto, non avendo in quegli ambiti nessuna limitazione da FPF. Gli sponsor e le magliette dipendono molto dai risultati sul campo, risultati che si raggiungono coi giocatori, e quindi li l’FPF ha il suo peso, ma stadio e settore giovanile sono completamente fuori dalla morsa della creatura del francese gobbo.

Poi uno potrebbe dirmi che Elliot non ha nessun obbligo etico/morale/legale di fare quelle spese, ma a sto punto nessuno li ha, allora i tifosi del Barca dovrebbero guardare la loro società venduta ad un Preziosi qualunque (o uno che spende come un Preziosi qualunque, visto che per i tifosi non cambia nulla la disponibilità economica del proprietario -nel nostro caso enorme- se non sgancia la grana) lottare per rimanere nella Liga e tutti zitti perché nessuno può pretendere nulla.

Ovviamente la mia è una estremizzazione, ma è per dire che quando acquisti un club di un certo livello e blasone hai anche degli oneri, non solo degli onori. Non puoi pensare di trattare il club e i suoi tifosi come una provinciale senza ambizioni.

Vorrei vedere se qualcuno mettesse a pane e acqua il Real, come reagirebbero i suoi tifosi che hanno chiesto la testa di Capello dopo uno scudetto vinto. Noi che siamo secondi solo al Real non possiamo manco pretendere una squadra da quarto posto e una proprietà che investa almeno dove *può* investire.

Bah.


----------



## sharp (19 Giugno 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Ma no,l'accordo può essere solo fra Milan e Uefa una sorta di conciliazione



Esatto. Credo sia proprio questo il passaggio sfuggito ai giornalisti (che non ci hanno capito niente neppure loro). Ipotizzo che il milan abbia trovato e depositato un accordo con l'Uefa sul triennio 14/17 e che si attenda la ratifica del Tas. Successivamente uscirà la sanzione sul triennio successivo che il Milan si è probabilmente impegnato a non contestare.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non avete proprio capito cosa intendo dire ma pazienza..il mio concetto di fondo è che il tifoso non ha nulla da "pretendere"..il Milan ha fatto la storia, in questo momento invece è in difficoltà..non sta scritto da nessuna parte che qualcuno deve per forza metterci 200 milioni ogni anno per farlo stare con i top..e nemmeno è scritto che ogni x anni il Milan debba alzare un trofeo.
> 
> Io ho accettato il percorso impostato, vedo che ci sono figure sane come Maldini e Zorro su cui non ho motivi di dubitare, la proprietà benché lontana è solida e di certo non scappa col malloppo (vero nano di m.....?) o coi creditori alle calcagna (vero Yogurt Li?) e la via con la scelta di Giampaolo si è dimostrata coerente..
> 
> So già che il mercato non mi porterà nomi da top club, quindi nemmeno mi sego su quelli degli altri



Invece il tifoso ha proprio da pretendere. Senza di noi non sono nulla. I soldi che arrivono nelle loro tasche partono proprio dalle nostre. 
Se lasciamo fare siamo complici. 
A Galliani e Berlusconi una tifoseria vera avrebbe impedito di mettere piede a San Siro o Milanello in quei anni maledetti. 
Elliott cosa vuole? 
Fare soldi no? Beh per riuscirci deve avere una tifoseria contenta del "prodotto Milan". 
I soldi vanno investiti. Se poi pensavano di non spendere mezzo euro e cedere al triplo del prezzo d'acquisto avrebbero dovuto comprare il Foggia per 1 euro.

Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che un tifoso deve mettere 200 € a l'anno per questa squadra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Invece il tifoso ha proprio da pretendere. Senza di noi non sono nulla. I soldi che arrivono nelle loro tasche partono proprio dalle nostre.
> Se lasciamo fare siamo complici.
> A Galliani e Berlusconi una tifoseria vera avrebbe impedito di mettere piede a San Siro o Milanello in quei anni maledetti.
> Elliott cosa vuole?
> ...




Perfetto.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non l'ha fatto saltare il PSG, figurati se ci riusciamo noi.
> 
> E comunque non vedo perchè, il Milan l' ha accettato, tutti l' hanno accettato. Mica siamo al parco giochi che uno fa come ha voglia.



Il Milan ha accettato il regolamento del FPF in cui non sono previste specifiche x le violazioni. Il Milan ha violato il regolamento e la uefa ha stabilito la pena che il Milan (e il tas) ritiene troppo dura. In più il Milan sostiene di essere stato discriminato perché a tutte le altre società che hanno violato il FPF è stato concesso il SA é al milan no. Il psg non ha mai subito una sentenza uefa dura come quella del milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime dal Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 19 giugno, sulla situazione del Milan in ottica Uefa e FPF. La sentenza arriverà oggi o al massimo domani. Il Milan dovrebbe restare *fuori dall'Europa più una sanzione pecuniaria. Ma non per propria scelta o per accordi. Si tratterà di una sanzione da parte della Uefa*. Anche nello staff tecnico del Milan si è diffusa la convinzione che la squadra non disputerà l'Europa League.
> 
> *Dall'Uefa negano ogni possibile accordo*, che minerebbe il FPF, con il club rossonero.
> 
> ...



Comunque una cosa è certa; va trovato un accordo una volta per tutte..insomma siamo il Milan, qualcosa alla UEFA abbiamo anche dato, direi che ci sta punirci se la condotta del club è stata contraria alle regole, però poi BASTA una volta per tutte.

Sta storia deve essere un capitolo chiuso, una squadra non può ogni anno vedersi sottratti i risultati sportivi per aspetti finanziari legati a vecchie proprietà..

Insomma punirci ok, ma non ammazzateci e lasciateci ripartire


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Milanforever26, che scuse ha Elliot per non investire nello stadio e nel settore giovanile, essendo, quelle, spese che non ricadono sotto l’FPF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma infatti il progetto stadio va avanti, se ne discute..sono robe che richiedono mesi e mesi di lavoro e trattative..noi tifosi siamo abituati ai tempi della Gazzetta...
Sulle giovanili mi pare si stia investendo, Moncada ha speso l'anno scorso, non è vero non si sta facendo nulla..speriamo vengano i risultati anche

Sul mercato Zosimo aveva fatto un ottimo post che spiegava come potremmo operare bene pur rispettando il ffp..non ricordo dove sia quel bel post


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Invece il tifoso ha proprio da pretendere. Senza di noi non sono nulla. I soldi che arrivono nelle loro tasche partono proprio dalle nostre.
> Se lasciamo fare siamo complici.
> A Galliani e Berlusconi una tifoseria vera avrebbe impedito di mettere piede a San Siro o Milanello in quei anni maledetti.
> Elliott cosa vuole?
> ...



Infatti nessuno ci ha mai puntato una pistola alla tempia eh....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Invece il tifoso ha proprio da pretendere. Senza di noi non sono nulla. I soldi che arrivono nelle loro tasche partono proprio dalle nostre.
> Se lasciamo fare siamo complici.
> A Galliani e Berlusconi una tifoseria vera avrebbe impedito di mettere piede a San Siro o Milanello in quei anni maledetti.
> Elliott cosa vuole?
> ...



Ma infatti chi ce li mette? Io no di certo, ho problemi più seri a cui pensare. 
Io sono più di 10 anni che non compro una maglia, nonostante le ultime uscite mi siano piaciute a prima vista. 
Mio padre manco la paytv vuole fare.
Però comunque continuo a tifare e ad avere fiducia, perché è quello che un tifoso fa. 
Ma che devono dire i tifosi del real quando non hanno vinto per decenni una cippa e venivano buttati fuori agli ottavi di Champions dal Lione del 20enne pjanic?

Secondo me dovreste cambiare un attimo le vostre priorità.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è proprio perchè non rispettano le regole che non hanno questi passivi. non fare il finto tonto, che sei furbo come una volpe



Grazie 

Ad ogni modo, o io sono ubriaco, o vedi fantasmi che non ci sono.

Trovami società con un passivo anche solo della metà del Milan, e l' avrai vinta tu


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma infatti chi ce li mette? Io no di certo, ho problemi più seri a cui pensare.
> Io sono più di 10 anni che non compro una maglia, nonostante le ultime uscite mi siano piaciute a prima vista.
> Mio padre manco la paytv vuole fare.
> Però comunque continuo a tifare e ad avere fiducia, perché è quello che un tifoso fa.
> ...



Il Real non avrebbe vinto per decenni una cippa? Quando e come? Basti ricordare che nel lasso di tempo tra la sesta Champions e la settima, cioè i 32 lunghi anni dal 1966 al 1998, vinsero: 16 scudetti (uno ogni due anni, in media), 7 coppe di Spagna, 5 supercoppe di Spagna, 2 coppe UEFA (che una volta valeva ben più, tecnicamente, dell’attuale Europa League). E comunque in quei 32 anni, in coppa dei campioni arrivarono tra le prime quattro 8 volte (sette semifinali e una finale). Considerando che all’epoca alla CL partecipavano solo i campioni nazionali, ci parteciparono 16 volte, arrivando tra le prime quattro la metà di esse (e i piazzamenti non fanno palmares ma sono comunque importanti e indicativi della forza di un club. Motivo per cui la Juve, nonostante abbia due CL come il Porto, ha una considerazione internazionale decisamente superiore al club portoghese, sebbene lontana dal prestigio di Real, Milan, Liverpool, Barca e Bayern. Ma già con l’Inda ad esempio la Juve ha una considerazione internazionale superiore, perché l’Inda avrà anche una coppa in più ma dal 1972 al 2010 sono letteralmente spariti, non centrando nessuna finale e arrivando tra le prime quattro solo due volte).

Dal 2002 (anno della nona Champions) al 2014 (anno della Decima) vinsero: 4 scudetti (in media uno scudo ogni tre anni), 1 coppa di Spagna (2 se contiamo anche quella dell’anno della Decima) e tre supercoppe di Spagna.

Altroché vincere una cippa. Ci farei la firma perché i periodi neri del Milan fossero così. Noi è dal 2012 che siamo sprofondati nel NULLA cosmico e assoluto, e già dal ‘69 all’86 non è che fu un periodo molto florido. Non parliamo poi del periodo 1907-1951 perché è un incubo che spero nessun tifoso milanista dovrà mai rivivere (e comunque ad esempio il Bayern fino agli anni ‘60 era sempre stato il nulla, perciò non siamo i soli, almeno).



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il progetto stadio va avanti, se ne discute..sono robe che richiedono mesi e mesi di lavoro e trattative..noi tifosi siamo abituati ai tempi della Gazzetta...
> Sulle giovanili mi pare si stia investendo, Moncada ha speso l'anno scorso, non è vero non si sta facendo nulla..speriamo vengano i risultati anche
> 
> Sul mercato Zosimo aveva fatto un ottimo post che spiegava come potremmo operare bene pur rispettando il ffp..non ricordo dove sia quel bel post



Staremo a vedere. Io vedo tante chiacchiere e pochi fatti. Anche Maldini pochi mesi fa parlò delle “tante armi” che avevamo contro la UEFA, che la UEFA non poteva impedirci di investire, che siamo una società sana e bla bla bla. Vedremo. Se verremo sodomizzati senza accordo quelle parole assumeranno una proporzione comico/grottesca.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma infatti chi ce li mette? Io no di certo, ho problemi più seri a cui pensare.
> Io sono più di 10 anni che non compro una maglia, nonostante le ultime uscite mi siano piaciute a prima vista.
> Mio padre manco la paytv vuole fare.
> Però comunque continuo a tifare e ad avere fiducia, perché è quello che un tifoso fa.
> ...



Il real non vinceva ma ci provava... Noi non chiediamo un minimo di 1 trofeo a stagione ma di giocare divertendoci e provandoci. 
Sarebbe troppo pure questo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il real non vinceva ma ci provava...



Che il Real non vincesse è una falsità che ho già smontato, tra l’altro, a meno che vincere uno scudetto in media una volta ogni due anni (nel primo arco di digiuno Champions dal 1966 al 1998) e tre anni (nel secondo arco dal 2002 al 2014) sia robetta equiparabile a nulla. 



Djici ha scritto:


> Noi non chiediamo un minimo di 1 trofeo a stagione ma di giocare divertendoci e provandoci.
> Sarebbe troppo pure questo?



Già. Tra un po’ non potremo manco più sognare il quarto posto, se la UEFA e il suo fair play finanziario inventato dal gobbo Platini ci affossasse senza accordo.


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Milanforever26, che scuse ha Elliot per non investire nello stadio e nel settore giovanile, essendo, quelle, spese che non ricadono sotto l’FPF?



Elliott non è un fondo di previdenza ma speculativo, per un euro che esce ne devono tornare almeno sette. 

Non ha alcun interesse a mettere soldi per cui forse tra cinque anni li riprende, neanche ci guadagna 

I soldi nel settore giovanile sono persi per le tasche del proprietario, non è che investono dieci milioni e poi possono tenersi i soldi del cartellino di un giocatore ceduto, potrebbero al limite fare come Abramovich o Thohir e prestare soldi al Milan per il settore giovanile con tassi da usuraio ma non è che sia molto appetibile 

Il Milan deve camminare con le sue gambe, gli entrano 80 milioni da sponsor, diritti TV e quant'altro? Con quei soldi devono pagare la struttura societaria e gli stipendi ai giocatori, il budget per il mercato dato da quello che avanza e cessioni 

Lo stadio sono otto anni che non riesce a farlo Pallotta, la palude che è la burocralitica italiana è nota, sempre che trovi lo sponsor che te lo paga tutto perché per me Elliott appunto non tirerà fuori un soldo, non da garanzie di cessione o moltiplicazione dell'investimento, non quelli a cui il fondo è abituato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Elliott non è un fondo di previdenza ma speculativo, per un euro che esce ne devono tornare almeno sette.
> 
> Non ha alcun interesse a mettere soldi per cui forse tra cinque anni li riprende, neanche ci guadagna
> 
> ...



È quello che ho detto io, questi qua non vogliono tirare fuori un soldo, se ne vadano fuori dalle palle allora, il Milan merita di più che essere trattato come un bene in comodato d’uso da uno squallido usuraio ebreo.

Iddiott datti una coltellata e buttati in mare. Schiantati.

Possibile che noi siamo l’unico grande club al mondo ad essere in mano a gente del genere? Nessun altro lo è, nemmeno l’Inter, che sono OTTO ANNI che non alza un trofeo (perfino noi una supercoppetta ai rigori l’abbiamo vinta, nel frattempo), e che naviga in posizioni poco nobili di classifica. Siamo l’unico grande club blasonato al mondo a dover essere trattato e gestito come una provinciale? 

Ma basta, che schiattassero tutti.

E paragoni con Pallotta non voglio sentirne, li si parla della Rometta, una squadra da sempre alla periferia del calcio che conta, perfino il Bologna ha vinto di più. Il Milan deve essere paragonato al Real, al Liverpool, al Barca, al Bayern. Un Milan in queste condizioni è come se una di quelle società fosse messa nelle nostre condizioni. Paragoni con la Roma sono fuori luogo, sarebbe come paragonare le lamentele dei tifosi della Roma a quelle dei tifosi del Verona.

E non parlatemi neanche della burocrazia italiana, che il golem mangia nazioni Iddiott se vuole ti costruisce uno stadio sul raccordo anulare (estremizzo, ovviamente), parliamo di uno che manda letteralmente in vacca gli Stati. La verità l’hai detta alla fine, non vogliono metterci un centesimo, ci stanno trattando come se avessero in mano un’Udinese o un Sassuolo. 

Pidocchiosi usurai, le persone peggiori al mondo. Schiattassero tutti in questo momento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Giugno 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Elliott non è un fondo di previdenza ma speculativo, per un euro che esce ne devono tornare almeno sette.
> 
> Non ha alcun interesse a mettere soldi per cui forse tra cinque anni li riprende, neanche ci guadagna
> 
> ...


Al tifoso però non può andare bene tutto. Torniamo sempre al solito discorso degli evoluti e non evoluti. Una suddivisione che solo al Milan si verifica. Penso che se nel momento in cui Berlusconi distruggeva la squadra usando i soldi del Milan per il bunga bunga e pagare le bottane, vi fosse stata maggiore coesione trai tifosi probabilmente non si sarebbe arrivati a questo punto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Al tifoso però non può andare bene tutto. Torniamo sempre al solito discorso degli evoluti e non evoluti. Una suddivisione che solo al Milan si verifica. Penso che se nel momento in cui Berlusconi distruggeva la squadra usando i soldi del Milan per il bunga bunga e pagare le bottane, vi fosse stata maggiore coesione trai tifosi probabilmente non si sarebbe arrivati a questo punto.



Esatto. Ma noi abbiamo una curva di asserviti. 

Basta, se le cose stanno così e non fanno manco un accordo, chiunque non disdica Sky, non disdica l’abbonamento e dia anche solo un euro a questi usurai è complice. Obblighiamoli a vendere, quando vedranno che non ci ricavano un centesimo per le loro speculazioni vedrai come levano le tende.

Ma per fare ciò servirebbe una tifoseria con le palle.

E aggiungo: Giuda e servi pure Maldini e Boban in questo caso, il primo che dice che col fondo Iddiot il Milan tornerà in alto e che abbiamo tante armi contro la UEFA, il secondo che dice le parole che ho in firma (che ora toglierò perché mi sono francamente rotto, le rimetterò semmai quando vedrò i fatti), che il Milan deve essere un club protagonista e vincente e bla bla bla. Se le cose stanno come dicono alcuni, sono tutte balle. E loro lo sapevano benissimo, in tal caso, che Iddiot non avrebbe messo un centesimo e che il Milan sarebbe stato Sassuolizzato, sapevano che non avevamo armi vere contro la UEFA e che lo avremmo preso in culo, sapevano che non c’era nessuna prospettiva di “riportare il Milan ad essere un club protagonista e vincente, perché è l’unica natura della sua storia”, ma sarebbero venuti solo per i soldi, imbottendo i tifosi di put.....tanate per farli stare tranquilli. 

Giuda pure loro, se fosse così. Basta, vogliamo i fatti.

Hai detto queste parole, Maldini? 



> Anche l’anno scorso dovevamo essere esclusi dalle coppe europee e poi è intervenuto il TAS. Siamo pronti a tutto, abbiamo tante armi. Come club vogliamo che non sia un confronto duro e senza dialogo, il Fair Play Finanziario ha azzerato i debiti nel calcio europeo ma non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è anche incostituzionale. La UEFA ha ben capito che il Milan è una società sana, con persone competenti e vuole tornare in alto”.



Bene, ora dimostrale, dimostra che non erano solo chiacchiere evanescenti, cosa che sarebbero se il Milan non strappasse un accordo vantaggioso e non potesse fare una squadra da quarto posto per il 2019/2020. Dimostra che ”non permettere ad una società sana e senza debiti di intervenire sul mercato è anche incostituzionale” e che quindi ne usciremo con un accordo vantaggioso per entrambi, che non ci affossi.

Hai detto queste parole, Boban? 



> : “Sono molto felice di tornare nel mio amato Milan cercando di dare il mio contributo per riportarlo lì dove deve essere. Deve essere un club protagonista e vincente, perché questa è l’unica natura della sua storia. Ed è la natura del tifo dei nostri tifosi. Darò tutto me stesso per questa causa e per i nostri colori rossoneri”



Bene, anche tu dimostrale coi fatti, perché di certo non puoi venirci a dire che tu, il numero 2 della Fifa, non sapesse nulla del fatto che saremmo stati inculati senza sabbia dalla UEFA e che Iddiott non vuole spendere un euro.

Quaquaraqua non ne vogliamo. Se siete dei quaquaraqua FUORI DALLE PALLE!!!! Voi e Iddiott!

È il momento che i fatti comincino ad allinearsi alle parole.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il real non vinceva ma ci provava... Noi non chiediamo un minimo di 1 trofeo a stagione ma di giocare divertendoci e provandoci.
> Sarebbe troppo pure questo?



Io spero ogni anno all'inizio della stagione che vinciamo il campionato ma se non ci riusciamo non ne faccio un dramma e non do di matto. Non ho fiducia nell'umanità e già mi pesa al mattino quando mi sveglio, se inizio a cercare e scovare complotti, drammi e negatività in tutto ciò che fa la squadra del mio cuore(e qui c'è gente che si lamenta LETTERALMENTE di tutto ciò che ci riguarda) non ne esco più vivo, ecco tutto. Per non parlare del fatto che stiamo parlando del nulla, perché se i giornalisti hanno ben poca premura a dirci la verità in ambiti più importanti della nostra vita figuriamoci su calcio e calciomercato come speculano. Infatti Krunic è stato preso senza che nessuno sapesse nulla. 
Davvero gli isterismi che vedo qui dentro li vedo in pochi ambienti (sportivi e non) 
Ripeto : rivedete le vostre priorità.

E intanto sul giocare divertendoci e provandoci è stato preso l'allenatore adatto.


----------



## showtaarabt (19 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Te lo dico io quando: quando i tifosi CAPIRANNO che abbiamo infranto le regole, abbiamo barato rispetto agli altri e quindi adesso ci aspetta di essere puniti e di ripartire con umiltà e impegno per tornare dove ci compete..
> 
> Ma siccome poi leggo lamentele continue, discorsi fuori logica sul continuare la via del spendi e spandi così prima o poi vinci ecco che saremo sempre in questa situazione grottesca...
> 
> ...



Ma basta con i buchi creati da proprietà precedenti Elliott deve essere libera di mettere a posto i conti senza che si calcolino gestioni precedenti.La Uefa ci stà mobbizzando ci stà creando seri danni economici organizzativi.Io fossi in Elliott li porterei davanti a un tribunale ordinario altrochè ma non perchè voglio spendere e spandere.E noi tifosi dovremmo andare in 100000 sotto la sede dell'Uefa a pretendere rispetto.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io spero ogni anno all'inizio della stagione che vinciamo il campionato ma se non ci riusciamo non ne faccio un dramma e non do di matto. Non ho fiducia nell'umanità e già mi pesa al mattino quando mi sveglio, se inizio a cercare e scovare complotti, drammi e negatività in tutto ciò che fa la squadra del mio cuore(e qui c'è gente che si lamenta LETTERALMENTE di tutto ciò che ci riguarda) non ne esco più vivo, ecco tutto. Per non parlare del fatto che stiamo parlando del nulla, perché se i giornalisti hanno ben poca premura a dirci la verità in ambiti più importanti della nostra vita figuriamoci su calcio e calciomercato come speculano. Infatti Krunic è stato preso senza che nessuno sapesse nulla.
> Davvero gli isterismi che vedo qui dentro li vedo in pochi ambienti (sportivi e non)
> Ripeto : rivedete le vostre priorità.
> 
> E intanto sul giocare divertendoci e provandoci è stato preso l'allenatore adatto.



Divertendoci probabilmente hai ragione. Ma sul "provarci" non ci siamo per nulla.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Divertendoci probabilmente hai ragione. Ma sul "provarci" non ci siamo per nulla.



Dipende cosa intendi per provarci. 
Lazio, Atalanta e Sampdoria (eh si proprio la samp di Giampaolo) hanno impartito lezioni alla Juve campione d'Italia.
Il campionato non la vinceremo perché su 38 partite alla lunga i valori vengono fuori, ma invece che stare rintanati a fare i catenacciari qualche scontro diretto finalmente lo iniziamo a vincere e visto come siamo messi, ad oggi, mi pare già un upgrade significativo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha accettato il regolamento del FPF in cui non sono previste specifiche x le violazioni. Il Milan ha violato il regolamento e la uefa ha stabilito la pena che il Milan (e il tas) ritiene troppo dura. In più il Milan sostiene di essere stato discriminato perché a tutte le altre società che hanno violato il FPF è stato concesso il SA é al milan no. Il psg non ha mai subito una sentenza uefa dura come quella del milan



bravo. ormai va di moda dire che siamo il peggio e che ce la meritiamo, forse per scusare la società. ma non è così...


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grazie
> 
> Ad ogni modo, o io sono ubriaco, o vedi fantasmi che non ci sono.
> 
> Trovami società con un passivo anche solo della metà del Milan, e l' avrai vinta tu



o mamma dai........

ma me lo fai anche scrivere.... lo sai benissimo.

il psg ha pagato neymar 222 milioni con sponsor fasulli. l'inter e la juve avrebbero un bilancio come il nostro senza 50M annui di plusvalenze false.
quello del city non lo so ma non credo sia in regola.

adesso ti inventerai qualcos'altro per negare? dai...


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Dipende cosa intendi per provarci.
> Lazio, Atalanta e Sampdoria (eh si proprio la samp di Giampaolo) hanno impartito lezioni alla Juve campione d'Italia.
> Il campionato non la vinceremo perché su 38 partite alla lunga i valori vengono fuori, ma invece che stare rintanati a fare i catenacciari qualche scontro diretto finalmente lo iniziamo a vincere e visto come siamo messi, ad oggi, mi pare già un upgrade significativo.



E qui non ci sto. 
Ci stai mettendo sullo stesso piano di Lazio Atalanta e Samp. 
Il confronto con loro non deve proprio esistere. L'obiettivo non dovrebbe essere provare ad essere la sorpresa dell'anno. L'obiettivo dovrebbe essere proprio il quarto posto come minimo senza sperare nel suicidio di una romana o del Atalanta di turno.
Anzi, MAI un tifoso di una big europea direbbe che l'obiettivo è di arrivare quarti...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> E qui non ci sto.
> Ci stai mettendo sullo stesso piano di Lazio Atalanta e Samp.
> Il confronto con loro non deve proprio esistere. L'obiettivo non dovrebbe essere provare ad essere la sorpresa dell'anno. L'obiettivo dovrebbe essere proprio il quarto posto come minimo senza sperare nel suicidio di una romana o del Atalanta di turno.
> Anzi, MAI un tifoso di una big europea direbbe che l'obiettivo è di arrivare quarti...



Perfetto. Assolutamente perfetto.

L’anno prossimo, se per disgrazia la proprietà e la dirigenza non riuscissero a fare una squadra minimo da quarto posto, andrebbero cacciati a pedate.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo. ormai va di moda dire che siamo il peggio e che ce la meritiamo, forse per scusare la società. ma non è così...



Perfetto anche qui.


----------



## mark (19 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> E qui non ci sto.
> Ci stai mettendo sullo stesso piano di Lazio Atalanta e Samp.
> Il confronto con loro non deve proprio esistere. L'obiettivo non dovrebbe essere provare ad essere la sorpresa dell'anno. L'obiettivo dovrebbe essere proprio il quarto posto come minimo senza sperare nel suicidio di una romana o del Atalanta di turno.
> Anzi, MAI *un tifoso di una big europea* direbbe che l'obiettivo è di arrivare quarti...



Non lo siamo più da ormai 10 anni una big europea purtroppo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> E qui non ci sto.
> Ci stai mettendo sullo stesso piano di Lazio Atalanta e Samp.
> Il confronto con loro non deve proprio esistere. L'obiettivo non dovrebbe essere provare ad essere la sorpresa dell'anno. L'obiettivo dovrebbe essere proprio il quarto posto come minimo senza sperare nel suicidio di una romana o del Atalanta di turno.
> Anzi, MAI un tifoso di una big europea direbbe che l'obiettivo è di arrivare quarti...



Tutto bello, ma non è la realtà. 
La nostra dimensione è quella di Lazio e Atalanta,ad oggi. Anzi, forse siamo anche un po' indietro rispetto a loro.


----------



## Ambrole (19 Giugno 2019)

Non vorrei svegliare nessuno dai propri sogni ma noi non siamo una big Europea noi eravamo una big Europea. quindi è giusto non mettersi sul piano dell'Atalanta perché loro sono in Champions, hanno i conti in ordine,un settore giovanile da paura e la straordinaria capacità che dimostrano da anni di vendere giocatori a prezzi altissimi e sostituirli con altri giocatori pagati un tozzo di pane e un monte ingaggi ridicolo. Quindi assolutamente scordatevi di essere sullo stesso piano dell'Atalanta. la Lazio quest'anno non ha centrato la Champions ma ha una dirigenza e un ds di primo livello che le permette di allestire sempre squadre super competitive senza spendere chissà quanto. Possiamo giusto sperare nella situazione disastrata della Roma, che quest'anno ha fatto un vero e proprio miracolo per riuscire ad arrivarci dietro pur con una rosa secondo me nettamente superiore. Ha in casa dei gioielli come zaniolo , i pellegrini e under che potrebbero garantire plusvalenze clamorose ed un attaccante come dzeko che uno dei pochissimi che fanno davvero la differenza. io ci farei una firma grande come una casa per poter scambiare la rosa del Milan con quella della Rometta come la chiamano alcuni


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutto bello, ma non è la realtà.
> La nostra dimensione è quella di Lazio e Atalanta,ad oggi. Anzi, forse siamo anche un po' indietro rispetto a loro.



Ma tu stai parlando del livello. E sono d'accordo con te. 
Siamo ad un livello ridicolo. 
Pero noi non dobbiamo rimanere a quel livello. 
Se fossimo una società "normale" saremmo stati pagati 50 mln come lo fu il PSG. 
Invece noi siamo il Milan. 
Più di 1 milione di tifosi l'anno scorso a San Siro. 
Una sala trofei gigante. 

Se per te siamo un Atalanta allora tutto bene. Si continua così. 
Accettare la realtà vuole dire che non si spera di arrivare a Guardiola Messi e De Bruyne. 
Invece dire che siamo scarsi e che non possiamo nemmeno provare a rialzarci non è accettare la realtà. E proprio gettare la spugna.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Ma basta con i buchi creati da proprietà precedenti Elliott deve essere libera di mettere a posto i conti senza che si calcolino gestioni precedenti.La Uefa ci stà mobbizzando ci stà creando seri danni economici organizzativi.Io fossi in Elliott li porterei davanti a un tribunale ordinario altrochè ma non perchè voglio spendere e spandere.E noi tifosi dovremmo andare in 100000 sotto la sede dell'Uefa a pretendere rispetto.



Magari hai ragione ma io i regolamenti non li conosco..comunque il bilancio di quest'anno (di Elliott) chiuderà a -100


----------



## Prealpi (20 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Magari hai ragione ma io i regolamenti non li conosco..comunque il bilancio di quest'anno (di Elliott) chiuderà a -100



Si parlava di -80,comunque a breve si saprà


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Giugno 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Si parlava di -80,comunque a breve si saprà



Hai ragione, -100 era la previsione del bilanci dell'anno prossimo


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> o mamma dai........
> 
> ma me lo fai anche scrivere.... lo sai benissimo.
> 
> ...



Negare? non è un torneo di briscola, lo sa anche mia nonna con l' Alzheimer che alcune squadre fanno furbate (legali o meno).

Ma evidentemente non è cosi tanto un gioco "da ragazzi" sistemare i bilanci, e te lo dimostra il fatto che non riusciamo a farlo da 15 anni, mentre il resto del mondo non ha problemi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Negare? non è un torneo di briscola, lo sa anche mia nonna con l' Alzheimer che alcune squadre fanno furbate (legali o meno).
> 
> Ma evidentemente non è cosi tanto un gioco "da ragazzi" sistemare i bilanci, e te lo dimostra il fatto che *non riusciamo* a farlo da 15 anni, mentre il resto del mondo non ha problemi.



scusa ma come non riusciamo? non vogliamo!
come dici tu giustamente, lo fanno gli altri. ma perchè gli altri vogliono spendere.


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Negare? non è un torneo di briscola, lo sa anche mia nonna con l' Alzheimer che alcune squadre fanno furbate (legali o meno).
> 
> Ma evidentemente non è cosi tanto un gioco "da ragazzi" sistemare i bilanci, e te lo dimostra il fatto che non riusciamo a farlo da 15 anni, mentre il resto del mondo non ha problemi.



Per farlo come l'Inter non ci vuole molto a livello d'intelligenza. 
Basta il grano e la voglia di spenderlo. 
Stessa cosa per le squadre dei sceicchi.


----------



## Djici (20 Giugno 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, -100 era la previsione del bilanci dell'anno prossimo



Hanno già la previsione sul prossimo anno senza nemmeno avere fatto mercato? 
Mi sembra strano.


----------



## Devil man (20 Giugno 2019)

Arriva Oggi, poi domani, poi domani, poi domani , poi domani, poi DOMANI, DOMANI

non arriva mai questa notizia..


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Grazie
> 
> Ad ogni modo, o io sono ubriaco, o vedi fantasmi che non ci sono.
> 
> Trovami società con un passivo anche solo della metà del Milan, e l' avrai vinta tu



Galatasaray, Juventus passivo di 45 mln dovrebbe essere. Ma sapremo meglio a breve. Su due piedi mi vengono queste. Poi credo ci sia pure il Marsiglia. Ma non sono sicuro. Ma ce ne saranno altre.


----------



## mil77 (20 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Galatasaray, Juventus passivo di 45 mln dovrebbe essere. Ma sapremo meglio a breve. Su due piedi mi vengono queste. Poi credo ci sia pure il Marsiglia. Ma non sono sicuro. Ma ce ne saranno altre.



Tra l'altro juve a circa - 50 con le plusvalenze di audero, cerri, mandragora e sturaro...


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro juve a circa - 50 con le plusvalenze di audero, cerri, mandragora e sturaro...



Infatti.. Ancora più grave la cosa. Ma si sa che tanto nessun giornalista o Uefa che sia dirà qualcosa in merito.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Galatasaray, Juventus passivo di 45 mln dovrebbe essere. Ma sapremo meglio a breve. Su due piedi mi vengono queste. Poi credo ci sia pure il Marsiglia. Ma non sono sicuro. Ma ce ne saranno altre.



45 non è metà del Milan ... è poco piu di un terzo... forse non ci rendiamo conto del buco di bilancio che abbiamo.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> 45 non è metà del Milan ... è poco piu di un terzo... forse non ci rendiamo conto del buco di bilancio che abbiamo.



Il bilancio che chiude a breve, sarà intorno - 80/-90.
Hai chiesto se ci fossero società con rosso in bilancio importante. Ti ho risposto . Stop. Poi che la norma sia avere un bilancio in sostanziale equilibrio siamo d'accordo, ma converrai con me che è molto più facile averlo con un fatturato di 700 mln e campioni in rosa che ti permettono di avere maggior introiti sportivi e di merchandising.


----------

